# can i use this p/n/99998-71050 for my lancer2010 automatic fluid ?



## alaa farwi (Mar 9, 2020)

my car mitsubishi lancer 2010
engine 1.6
automatic not cvt
AUTOMATIC 4 SPEED
CAN I USE THIS FOR IT ? IS THAT GOOD ?
NISSAN CANADA P/N/ 99998-71050


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a Nissan forum. It doesn't cover other brands. What type of ATF does your owner's manual recommend?


----------



## alaa farwi (Mar 9, 2020)

yes
atf sp3 mitubishi
but here there is no this fluid
so we use nissan atf 
cause it is an orginal
i want to know if it good for me ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Compare the specs between the two ATF products; if they are generally similar, then you should be OK to use the Nissan product. 

The following info is taken from a Nissan FSM:
DEXRON III/MERCON or equivalent may also be used. Outside the continental United States and Alaska contact a NISSAN
dealership for more information regarding suitable fluids, including recommended brand(s) of DEXRON III/MERCON Automatic
Transmission Fluid.


----------



## alaa farwi (Mar 9, 2020)

this is what i mean
i do not see what atf 3 or any thing
the photo..fluid what i ask about
so what?! is it like and same sp3 ????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Mitubishi ATF SP3 is probably a Dexron III type of fluid; you'll have to find this out from a Mitubishi dealer. So if the SP3 is a type Dexron III fluid, then any Generic Dexron III or Mercon should be OK for your vehicle.

Generic Dexron III/Mercon has a thicker viscosity than the original Dexron and Dexron II, which is essentially what Nissan Type "D" ATF is and is the factory fill for many Nissan transmissions.


----------



## alaa farwi (Mar 9, 2020)

so you see the photo ?! the fluid i said about ?
so can i use it or no?
if this fluid dexron3 or no?
here the do not know ...what we talk about..sp3 ir dexron3 ...they do not thing
so tell me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

alaa farwi said:


> so you see the photo ?! the fluid i said about ?
> so can i use it or no?
> if this fluid dexron3 or no?
> here the do not know ...what we talk about..sp3 ir dexron3 ...they do not thing
> so tell me


They don't use that in the US. If we have someone from Canada, they can probably tell you. I do know that Valvoline Maxlife Full-synthetic ATF and Valvoline Import Multi-vehicle ATF are compatible with Mitsubishi SP-III. So is Castrol Transmax Import Multi-vehicle ATF. However, most of the 2008-2011 Lancers shipped to North America have CVT transmissions, which require CVT fluid; Valvoline CVT fluid is compatible for those.


----------

